# Time Warner Cable APP



## TVjunky (Jan 22, 2014)

What would it take to get the TWC APP on the Roamio's and Mini? The app now lets you watch on-demand options as well as live TV. So if your using all 4 or 6 tuners you would then have a virtual tuner to watch something else live or an on-demand option.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

My guess TW will provide this once pigs fly. They much prefer to rent their own boxes.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

jrtroo said:


> My guess TW will provide this once pigs fly. They much prefer to rent their own boxes.


Perhaps true for full On-Demand access via TWC cable boxes, but the OP is talking about the TWC App, which provides a more limited set of On-Demand offerings via IP and is available for iPhone, Roku, Samsung Smart Tv's etc.

I agree I wouldn't hold out too much hope, but I don't think it's at the "when pigs fly" level.


----------



## TVjunky (Jan 22, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> My guess TW will provide this once pigs fly. They much prefer to rent their own boxes.


They do and that is unfortunate and maybe people would rent their boxes if they offered something useful 2 tuner boxes with 75 hours these days is a joke. They have a 6 tuner box coming out with 1TB i think but what will that cost? $100 bucks a month???

TWC Orange county Calif. box rates per month
Whole House 2 HD-DVRs Package $64.98 !!!!!!! Wholly Crap!
HD-DVR Box and Service $22.99

It would not be that hard to add the app

TWC should be happy they only paid a fraction of the royalties they could have been responsible for


----------

